# Song recognization - help



## bjornebarn (Nov 23, 2007)

First I would like to say that I am new to this forum, and if I posted this thread in the wrong part of the forum I'm sorry. Please move the thread to the proper sub-forum then, thank you! 

There is a song I heard in a TV-series, that I recognize very much, but I can't find the name of the song, and I have to know it. Please help me, here is a recording of it: http://www.speedyshare.com/276362115.html

I think that it sounds like Bach, but I still can't find the correct song... Thank you in advance! 

Don't confuse it with BWV 1034 - Sonate in e-moll - Adagio, they are similar but not the same...


----------



## Manuel (Feb 1, 2007)

I listened to the file. Sorry, but I can't tell.


----------

